# [RISOLTO] Monitorare lo stato della rete

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

mi sapreste consigliare, se esiste, un programma che mi consente di monitorare lo stato della rete di cui fa parte il mio server Linux e una serie di client windows?

Ho il sospetto che ogni tanto vada giù la rete, non so se per un problema di cavi o di switch, e non so come monitorare la cosa. So che esiste MRTG, ma non l'ho mai usato e non so se faccia al mio caso.

In generale, non so se la risposta al mio problema sia quella di monitorare se l'interfaccia eth0 (che è connessa allo switch) viene connessa e disconnessa dallo switch. In caso come potrei fare?

Esiste un sistema che mi faccia monitorare questa cosa via web?

----------

## pascalbrax

quando dici che va giu la rete, intendi internet o proprio la tua LAN?

nel primo caso, sei collegato a internet direttamente o usi un router xdsl?

nel secondo caso, nell'interfaccia web del router, non hai delle statistiche riguardo le durate delle connessioni?

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione scusa, ho omesso di dirlo perché pensavo fosse superfluo.

Dunque, mi riferisco alla LAN interna. Quindi del router ADSL non mi importa nulla.

Ho questo server che fa da router a tutti i PC della rete LAN, che è una subnet diversa da quella del collegamento fra router adsl e server.

Quindi mi serviva un sistema per monitorare l'attività della rete per quanto riguarda la subnet interna. Non so, c'è pure Nagios, ma non c'ho mai messo mano.

----------

## alex260978

Prova a vedere GNAP, magari potrebbe fare al caso tuo --> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/gnap.xml

Ciao.

----------

## fbcyborg

Mmh.. grazie, ma non mi ha convinto molto. Forse non lo capisco bene, ma non so se faccia al caso mio.

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> *

 

Di che switch si tratta?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ora la marca non me la ricordo, comunque è uno a 24 o 32 porte della ZyXEL se non ricordo male. È di quelli professionali a fascia di prezzo bassa.

C'è per caso modo di saperlo con qualche comando di shell, dal server? Perché il server è lontano da dove sono io, ma ho l'accesso via ssh.

Comunque mi pare di ricordare che sia questo. Sono un paio d'anni che è montato e non ricordo con esattezza.

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque mi pare di ricordare che sia questo. Sono un paio d'anni che è montato e non ricordo con esattezza.

 

La prima cosa che potresti fare è controllare se ci sono errori sullo switch nella porta collegata al server che hai. 

Sul server potresti controllare tramite ethtool se trovi qualcosa di strano.

```
sudo ethtool -S eth0
```

Have fun!

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!

Dunque, ho usato il comando che mi hai detto, ed ecco il risultato:

```
# ethtool -S eth0

NIC statistics:

     rx_packets: 4795976

     tx_packets: 6510787

     rx_bytes: 1808561562

     tx_bytes: 6319545171

     rx_broadcast: 682090

     tx_broadcast: 15165

     rx_multicast: 0

     tx_multicast: 6

     rx_errors: 0

     tx_errors: 0

     tx_dropped: 0

     multicast: 0

     collisions: 0

     rx_length_errors: 0

     rx_over_errors: 0

     rx_crc_errors: 0

     rx_frame_errors: 0

     rx_no_buffer_count: 0

     rx_missed_errors: 0

     tx_aborted_errors: 0

     tx_carrier_errors: 0

     tx_fifo_errors: 0

     tx_heartbeat_errors: 0

     tx_window_errors: 0

     tx_abort_late_coll: 0

     tx_deferred_ok: 73

     tx_single_coll_ok: 0

     tx_multi_coll_ok: 0

     tx_timeout_count: 0

     tx_restart_queue: 0

     rx_long_length_errors: 0

     rx_short_length_errors: 0

     rx_align_errors: 0

     tx_tcp_seg_good: 305625

     tx_tcp_seg_failed: 0

     rx_flow_control_xon: 86

     rx_flow_control_xoff: 87

     tx_flow_control_xon: 0

     tx_flow_control_xoff: 0

     rx_long_byte_count: 1808561562

     rx_csum_offload_good: 4108207

     rx_csum_offload_errors: 0

     rx_header_split: 0

     alloc_rx_buff_failed: 0

     tx_smbus: 0

     rx_smbus: 0

     dropped_smbus: 0

     rx_dma_failed: 0

     tx_dma_failed: 0
```

A giudicare delle voci *errors sembrerebbe tutto a posto.

----------

## gutter

Concordo, non mi sembra che ci sia nulla di strano sull'interfaccia in questione. A questo punto penso che ti puoi spostare a livello applicativo e vedere se il problema sta li.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, grazie!

Ma mi resta un dubbio: quel comando che ho dato, mi da le statistiche dall'ultimo boot della macchina?

Ad esempio, se uptime mi restituisce 3 giorni, quel comando mi da le statistiche degli ultimi 3 giorni?

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK, grazie!
> 
> Ma mi resta un dubbio: quel comando che ho dato, mi da le statistiche dall'ultimo boot della macchina?
> 
> Ad esempio, se uptime mi restituisce 3 giorni, quel comando mi da le statistiche degli ultimi 3 giorni?

 

Corretto ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto grazie. Per il momento metto risolto.

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Perfetto grazie. Per il momento metto risolto.

 

Giusto FYI ... in genere negliu switch di un certo livello è possibile configurare una porta in mirroring per fare il dump del traffico da una porta (logica o fisica) ... magari ti può essere utile per il futuro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Senz'altro per il futuro!  :Smile:  Magari mi documenterò su come fare, ma non è il caso visto che è uno switch "da quattro soldi" (almeno rispetto a quelli seri che costano svariate migliaia di euro!)  :Smile: 

----------

